# ISO Spatzle recipes



## menumaker (Jul 3, 2014)

I bought a packet of dried Spatzle today because I have heard of it but never used it and seems very interesting. It looks like a cross between noodles and cut up spaghetti ?? I don't mind recipes with or without meat so I would welcome some hints please


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 3, 2014)

Here's a good recipe where I like to use Spatzle. Actually, you can use it with anything that calls for noodles. For a side dish it's really good fried a little in brown butter after boiling.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/kayelles-chicken-paprikash-70254.html


----------



## menumaker (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks Kaylelle, that sounds divine


----------



## CraigC (Jul 3, 2014)

Love to have it as a side along with schnitzel and rotkohl.


----------



## menumaker (Jul 3, 2014)

Okaaay?? Schnitzel, I know and enjoy, .....and rotkohl is......? I'm on a learning curve here Craig. You're going to have to help me out please.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 3, 2014)

menumaker said:


> Okaaay?? Schnitzel, I know and enjoy, .....and rotkohl is......? I'm on a learning curve here Craig. You're going to have to help me out please.


Red cabbage. This is more or less the way I do mine, give or take a tweak:-

http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/...ditional-braised-red-cabbage-with-apples.html

Good with goose at Christmas, too and roast pork or grilled/broiled pork chops. I quite like it cold with leftover roast pork too.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 3, 2014)

Here ya go MM.......

Rotkohl – Red Cabbage Recipe | The German Kitchen


----------



## Oldvine (Jul 3, 2014)

Kayelle is absolutely correct.  I might make some myself now.  Yummy, yum.  Spatzle is my  son's favorite carb.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 4, 2014)

We use Jeff Smith's (The Frugal Gourmet) recipe for red cabbage. Craig says it tastes just like what his German granny used to make. 

Red Cabbage (Rotkohl) (recipe)

I make the spaetzle from scratch. We found a maker years and years ago. Our go to way of making them is melt some butter with whole sage leaves in it and let it go to just starting to lightly brown, then remove the whole sage leaves and throw in some chiffonaded ones for a minute or so then toss with the spaetzle. 

They are just basically egg noodles but for some reason I just love these things and could sit and eat just them and be happy.

ETA:  The reason I use 2 separate sets of sage leaves is because the ones used to infuse the flavor into the butter get too crispy by the time the butter browns and it's an unpleasant taste/texture.


----------



## menumaker (Jul 4, 2014)

Ah! red cabbage. Now you're talking. A great favorite in this house. Thank you all. Didn't know it by the other name. This is getting better by each post .


----------



## taxlady (Jul 4, 2014)

Here's my Danish recipe for rødkål: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/danish-red-cabbage-r-dk-l-roedkaal-69012.html#post948219. We love the stuff.


----------

